# Good (prog) lps with BUTTERFLY on cover



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.

Get it on.

Do it now!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

A no good (crappy) Toronto popsike band.
But wick coverart:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cummon, dozy, sponging Jimmehs!

Get it on!


You want The Deacon to leave this forum?

Then all that will be left is Leonard Cohen, Tom Waits,Elvis Costello , Rush posts. You really want THAT?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cwappy pop lp. (however I highly recommend his "Sea of Dreams" lp).

But nice textured cover.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh man!~

Its THE BAGG!

Joy Unlimited:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Horn rock:

(Rather sucks)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

yOU BEST GET IT ON, jIMMEHS.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay - as if you did not know - let me clarify:

gotty be a picture of a butterfly.

(Or drawing.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wot??

s that leaf supposed to be a butterfly?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

It's a babyfly. They grow out of flower pots then turn into butterflies in the summer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

Forget the covers, play wots inside.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Deacon said:


> Okay - as if you did not know - let me clarify:
> 
> gotty be a picture of a butterfly.
> 
> (Or drawing.)


Which cover are you referring to?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Tulse said:


> It's a babyfly. They grow out of flower pots then turn into butterflies in the summer.


That made me LOL.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

No "LOL" on my threads!

And no juniors posting.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon was referring to the Iron Butterfly cover.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Deacon needs reading glasses. Top left is a stylized (iron) butterfly.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Deacon is not seeing any butterfly. Period.

The Deacon does not have any wish to discuss the matter any further.

This exchange has ended.

Please make your apologies as you exit the door.


(Art Rock gets one negative point for daring to challenge a Masterman.)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Apparently delusions of grandeur can cause blindness. Such a pity.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Apparently delusions of grandeur can cause blindness. Such a pity.


Yes, the thing covers most of the cover!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

oKAY.
dEACON SEES IT NOW.

a SINISTER SPACESHIP BUTTERFLY. Like Olias of Sunhillow thingy.

Can we continue?

Evryone happy?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

2 pages and no one mentioned one of the best!

Happy the Man - S/T


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

This one doesn't have a butterfly image, but it is titled "Papillon".

Does that count?

Latte E Miele - Papillon


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Killer lp. (Deacon has origional with pigskin texture cover.)

But....no, it does not count.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

heir most proggy lp.

(Do not dare to defy The Deacon on this.)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The letter "W" as in, oh, I dunno, the name "*W*allace" kinda looks like a butterfly.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------

